# Worming with Wazine 17



## mrs.H

I decided to worm my little flock, since they aren't laying well now anyway. I picked up Wazine 17 from my feed store. It says to re-treat in 28 to 30 days or as needed. And not to eat the eggs. Are the worms different in chickens. When I worm the goats, you re-treat within 10 to fourteen days to break the worm life cycle. Also, in 28-30 days, my chickens will be picking up nicely on egg laying. I will probably want to start eating eggs by then. 

Does any one have experience with this wormer. Or chicken worms in general.

TIA


----------



## Cyngbaeld

. I recommend that you get some copper sulfate and give it at the rate of 1/4 tsp per gallon of drinking water on a routine basis. This is the amount used to keep algae out of stock water and is a safe amount to give. There is no withdrawal at all. The birds will not have internal parasites if given copper.


----------



## mrs.H

Thanks! Where do you get copper sulfate, and what brand name is preferred?


----------



## Cyngbaeld

Feed store should have it for algae control. No particular brand.


----------



## Firefly

The feed store had no CS but I'll keep looking. Cyng, apple cider vinegar is recommended a lot too, but I'm not sure why. Should I use both together? What kind of ACV should I get? It's supposed to contain the mother and I assume Heinz is not it!


----------



## Cyngbaeld

You can buy copper sulfate online. Just google it. People on ebay sometimes have it too.

I don't think most people give enough vinegar to be worth the bother. It does have potassium in it and if you give vinegar with the mother it is a probiotic. Yogurt, buttermilk or kefir is just as good.


----------



## Heritagefarm

I didn't know chickens had to be wormed. I've never heard of it before....


----------



## dustin biery

In my opinion Wazine isn't worth even a 1/10 of what it costs. Its not a very good wormer at all in my opinion. I would recommend using CS just as mentioned above.


----------



## Firefly

Heritagefarm said:


> I didn't know chickens had to be wormed. I've never heard of it before....


I've never worked mine, but if I saw evidence that they had worms I would. There is one kind that lives in their crop(?) that's very bad for them, but thankfully it seems to be pretty rare.


----------



## mrs.H

is this the stuff http://www.coppersulfatecrystals.com/catalog/item/7412893/7750732.htm


----------



## Cyngbaeld

Yes, that is it. I bought the 50# bag of the fine crystals since I use it for the goats too and for spraying the garden.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

can this be given to all livestock and what worms does it control?


----------



## Allen W

Warzine 17 is just piperzine I belive. Round worms is the main worm it controls.


----------



## Cyngbaeld

I use copper sulfate on all my livestock. It controls all internal parasites, mites (mange type) and ticks.


----------



## nutsburg

What about dog & cats? They drink out of the kiddie pool that I use for the birds. They're not suppose to, but sometimes they find their way into the run.


----------



## Cyngbaeld

Mine always drink from the stock water. Seems to benefit them. They look healthier and don't have ticks. If I forget to put the CS in the water the dogs start having ticks again.


----------



## nutsburg

Thank you. Went and got a 5 lb. Bag. Wow, it was pricey! If this works , I will be one happy farm girl


----------



## Cyngbaeld

If you give it consistently, you will not need to worm any of your animals. You can save a bundle right there. Chemical wormers are really pricey and the parasites develop resistance to them. Then your animals are in trouble.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

will it kill our koi? we keep koi in the cattle tanks.


----------



## Cyngbaeld

I'm not sure about the fish. You might need to do a little research, but I have heard that some fish do ok if the concentration isn't high. Wouldn't want to tell you it is safe without being certain though.


----------



## dustin biery

Dont know how credible the source is, but thought it might be worth a read for the koi issue.

http://www.chilternkoi.baxx.net/Copper and koi.htm


----------



## Cyngbaeld

BTW, I do not keep sheep and can't speak to how safe it is for them. I've read they don't need as much copper. I don't know how true that is, you'll need to check that out for yourself if you keep sheep.


----------



## Tater'sPa

Cyngbaeld said:


> I use copper sulfate on all my livestock. It controls all internal parasites, mites (mange type) and ticks.


I've never heard of this for internal parasite control, is there somewhere to verify info or actually verify dosage for worming? I can't seem to find anything on the web. Thanks


----------



## Cyngbaeld

http://www.acresusa.com/toolbox/press/naturalgoat.htm
I have her books on goats and horses where she goes into some detail about the research that was done.


----------



## Tater'sPa

Cyngbaeld said:


> http://www.acresusa.com/toolbox/press/naturalgoat.htm
> I have her books on goats and horses where she goes into some detail about the research that was done.


Goats and horses....poultry too? Interesting....


----------

